# He threw a chihuahua!?



## Johnnie (May 12, 2008)

Ok, I'm a little sick to my stomach right now and I cannot believe what I just heard. My honey and I were talking about animals etc... and how much I loathe people who hurt them. Well, he ended up telling me that a co-worker of his has a 3 year old son and so he decided to buy him a chihuahua. I know how some kids can be when it comes to animals. Some of them aren't very nice. Anyway, he ended up pulling on the chihuahuas ears and, of course, the dog snapped back. He didn't hurt the little boy he just scared him. His co-worker comes running in, grabs the chihuahua and throws him against the fireplace. OMG!! This tiny little dog got thrown by a grown as* man! WTF? Now, I can't stop thinking about all these dogs out there who are getting maimed and deserted. Geez! A tiny dog like that getting thrown against a brick wall...I'm so angry




!!!


----------



## bia910 (May 12, 2008)

that makes me so sad. i seriously hate people who are violent with animals or hurt them. if i were you i might even consider anonymously reporting them to the animal control or w.e it is. if its possible.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 12, 2008)

That is sad. Why don't you offer to take the dog off their hands.


----------



## Ricci (May 12, 2008)

Better yet report the incident

poor pup

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is sad. Why don't you offer to take the dog off their hands.


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

My god that's horrible. I would definitely report them. I can't stand people that mistreat animals


----------



## Johnnie (May 12, 2008)

They got rid of the dog already, so there's nothing I can do. I've called the azhs on more then 8 people already and one was even a family member. I can't tolerate cruelty to animals.


----------



## akathegnat (May 12, 2008)

You don't buy little dogs for children! Some people are so sick.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 12, 2008)

That's why I think people should wait with getting a dog with kids that young because they're usually mean to them.... Poor dog though.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2008)

What a sad story. Poor dog - I hope he's in a home where he will receive lots of love.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 13, 2008)

that makes me so so angry. it's like the story about the marine who threw the puppy off the cliff. i honestly could not stop crying. i love animals, and this just makes me sick to my stomach.

f***ing jerk.


----------



## kitsune89 (May 13, 2008)

I hate animal cruelty too. Its the same when an animal in the zoo gets put down because it attacked a trainer. I mean I understand that the trainer was hurt, but we are the ones that put them into those cages.

People should wait on dogs and if they already have one then make sure the child does not go near it. I know because my little sister was bitten in the face by a dog we used to have.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 13, 2008)

What a shame! That dad had a good chance to teach that child about handling animals, by telling him that is not the way to treat animals and asking him "How would you feel if I pulled your ears really hard?"


----------



## pinksugar (May 13, 2008)

I wish I never read this thread. I hope that man comes back in another life as a dog himself.

He'll get his. I would also want to report the incident


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 13, 2008)

Yea I hate people like that. I woulda punched him in the face. Not to take over your thread but I'm just wondering if you guys have heard about the US Soldier who threw a baby puppy over the cliff? My boyfriend told me about it and he looked it up on youtube and break.com and sure even there's a us soldier holding a baby puppy by the scruff of his neck and then throws him over the cliff. The people on youtube say that the puppy was dead and that a soldier in the background was making wimpering noises. Oh it just pisses me off thinkin about it. It makes me sad that people can be so cruel to animals. They have feelings just like we do. Like I said sorry to take over your thread with this but I needed to get it out.


----------



## PrissyB (May 14, 2008)

Thats disgusting. I just dont understand people that hurt animals. No offense but in all seriousness, I think they are "bad" people.


----------



## **ErinBear** (May 14, 2008)

I have a chihuahua and I love all of them so much. They usually only snap when they are threatened. Like others said, You do not get a chi for a small child!


----------



## love2482 (May 14, 2008)

That is horrible! What do you expect when you have a small child around a dog?!?!


----------



## CellyCell (May 14, 2008)

Aw. That's horrible.

Reading this made me think of my little chihuahuas and if someone threw them. Sad. :/


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2008)

that's horrible ! poor little dog ! really, what did he expect ?

i hope that man comes back in another life as a dog and gets what he deserves


----------



## Aquilah (May 18, 2008)

It's truly sad. I knew a boy whose father was extremely abusive towards him, his brothers, and his mother. One day the father got so pissed at him, that he took his kitten, and threw it against a wall. Unfortunately, it didn't survive. I have no idea what in the hell drives people to do such things. I treat my animals like my children ~ they're not pets, they're family. It's really sad the things people do!


----------



## laurreenn (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a sad story. Poor dog - I hope he's in a home where he will receive lots of love. exactly how i feel


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm really sad to hear that. If I have to see one more critically injured small dog abused by their owners I'm going to vomit. You'd be really disturbed to know how often this happens, I 'm a veterinary assistant and I see cases this extreme every day. Dogs should be companionship you have to earn through an examination or certificate, not purchased in my opinion.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with you. I used to intern at an emergency animal clinic myself and I too saw the most horrible things. It's unbelievable how people can do these things. It doesn't make sense and there will never be an excuse for something like this to happen....ever.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 3, 2008)

*I can only imagine what this guy does to his kid when he makes a mistake.*

*He should definitely be reported to child services.*


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2008)

very sad

the guy is an idiot.

i would report him anonymously (if possible)


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

i choose not to dwell on that. it will only break me down for no reason. i cant stop anything by thinking about it. i have a chihuahua...ive never hurt her with intent. on accident or something. that crap makes me sick.


----------

